# Comment trouver l'adresse IP de mon imprimante?



## swisssweety (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Au bureau nous avons 2 mac et 1 PC. Les macs sont branchés à une imprimante et nous aimerions brancher aussi le PC. Sauf qu'apparemment nous avons besoin de l'adresse IP de l'imprimante pour pouvoir la configurer sur le PC, car ce dernier ne la voit pas.

Comment trouver cette adresse IP à partir d'un des mac?? j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien.

Merci par avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Arlequin (16 Avril 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

quelle est la connectique de ton imprimante ? usb ? ethernet ? 

comme tu parles d'IP, je suppose que c'est en ethernet, mais je voudrais être sûr 

à +


----------



## Zyrol (16 Avril 2008)

L'une des fonctions de ce soft est de scanner le reseau et donc de donner les adresses IP. Ce n'est valable que si ton imprimante est déjà connecté au reseau bien sur.

Sinon de manière générale, toutes les imprimantes Ethernet peuvent d'une manière ou d'une autre te donner leur adresse IP sans l'aide d'un ordi.

Soit avec l'ecran LCD si il est present
Soit par une combinaison de touches qui imprime la configi complete de l'imprimante.




En tout cas, direction le forum reseau


----------



## morgalion (1 Octobre 2008)

Au cas ou, tu peux connaitre et trouver ton adresse ip (internet protocol address) publique vu par tous, sur ce site en francais :
http://trouvermonip.fr


----------



## kabeha (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Et si tu utilises 'Print Center' ? Tu sélectionnes ton imprimante réseau (qui doit être allumée), tu cliques sur le bouton "Utilitaire" et tu devrais avoir une page de ton navigateur qui s'ouvre avec toutes les infos. Enfin c'est ce qui se passe chez moi avec mon HP.

Sinon tu peux aussi utiliser 'Bonjour' pour PC pour t'aider à ajouter l'imprimante sur le PC


----------



## Arlequin (2 Octobre 2008)

morgalion a dit:


> Au cas ou, tu peux connaitre et trouver ton adresse ip (internet protocol address) publique vu par tous, sur ce site en francais :
> http://trouvermonip.fr


 
c'est gentil à toi, merci d'avoir participé, bienvenue aussi 

mais ce n'est pas la question



kabeha a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et si tu utilises 'Print Center' ? Tu sélectionnes ton imprimante réseau (qui doit être allumée), tu cliques sur le bouton "Utilitaire" et tu devrais avoir une page de ton navigateur qui s'ouvre avec toutes les infos. Enfin c'est ce qui se passe chez moi avec mon HP.
> 
> Sinon tu peux aussi utiliser 'Bonjour' pour PC pour t'aider à ajouter l'imprimante sur le PC


 
espérons que depuis le mois* d'avril* notre membre fantôme ait trouvé une solution :rateau:


----------



## kabeha (2 Octobre 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> espérons que depuis le mois* d'avril* notre membre fantôme ait trouvé une solution :rateau:




Je n'avais pas vu la date :hosto:


----------

